# got the car scanned - p0501 speed sensor



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

anyone have any experience with this fix? i googled it and got things like speed sensors per wheel, transaxel speed sensor, etc. car in question is an 02 tt 225 6spd. any diy, link with part, etc would be very helpful.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

My first guess would be the transaxle speed sensor (the one for the speed gauge in your cluster). Because of where they sit, it's common for oil and coolant to leak down and mess with the part of the harness that connects to it. It's kind of hard to get to, but if you can disconnect it, remove it, and clean the heck out of it, you may be able to get it cleared. I recommend using a tiny amount of dielectric grease when you put it all together.


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

I have the same code and speedometer not working, I just installed aef uego afr but dont think this has anything to do with it not working. 

I'm just wondering if any of you have any idea where this is at, I can't find it in bentleys manual.


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

cruzanstx said:


> I have the same code and speedometer not working, I just installed aef uego afr but dont think this has anything to do with it not working.
> 
> I'm just wondering if any of you have any idea where this is at, I can't find it in bentleys manual.





toomuchtoplaywith said:


> I am an IDIOT!!! Rule #1 of electronics diag....always check ur fuses!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fuse 7(10a) was blown, little bit of research. just an FYI for any who run into this. had a bit more than usual rocking in the motor after letting off the throttle and also no speedometer reading. Fuel blipped a bit but settled. I will be swapping in a 10a in the morning then hopefully that was the fix.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

cruzanstx said:


> fuse 7(10a) was blown, little bit of research. just an FYI for any who run into this. had a bit more than usual rocking in the motor after letting off the throttle and also no speedometer reading. Fuel blipped a bit but settled. I will be swapping in a 10a in the morning then hopefully that was the fix.


Upping this thread for its helpful information. Our TT test car had its speedo stop working suddenly. The gauge passed a VAG-COM output test "sweep" so it wasn't the cluster. Next, a voltage test of the wiring to the sensor showed no power going to it. So the sensor wasn't at fault. It boiled down to a fuse, no.7.

I don't know why a fuse that's labeled for the "Back Up Lights" would affect this sensor, but it does. Here is the TT's fuse panel.










The fuse failed during a high engine speed test pull, so it might have been owing to excessive movement. Or it might be related to the brake pad sensor light, which recently came on. Anyway, check your fuses before digging into the engine bay to replace a $100 sensor.


----------

